# jigging



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello new to forum.Have any of tou used bg60 for jigging with butterfly jigs?If so what is your feeling .thanks


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

I jig a good bit but I don't know what bg60 is. Welcome to the forum. :letsparty


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used them several times but not for jigging. I'm sure they will work fine.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

PM George (lobsterman). He is a jigging fanatic. Probably can answer any question you have.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BG60s (from Diawa) look like the same deal as a Penn 850 or 8500 which work well for jigging. 

They key is braided line.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *JoeZ (1/8/2009)*
> 
> They key is braided line.


:withstupid I second that

I dont know anything about Daiwa's reels, but you should consider Shimano Spheros FAor an Okuma Salina for about the same price too.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why is braid line recommended for jigging?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Low stretch


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *true-king (1/8/2009)*Low stretch


More like NO stretch! :moon Since there's no stretch you can get them away from wrecks easier and braidsmore abrasion resistant and stronger. Also it's much thinner, so you can put a lot heavier line on a reel, and still have a lot of line.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Was thinking about salinas but have never used any okuma products.Have you had good results?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Misn 1 (1/8/2009)*Why is braid line recommended for jigging?


The biggest advantage to braid is no stretch so your jig dances more when you work the jig, if you were using mono your jig just wouldn't dance like you need it to. Another advantage is you have way smaller diameter line and you can stay verticle with alot less weight on the jig also helping you get the jig dancing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *seachaser (1/9/2009)*Was thinking about salinas but have never used any okuma products.Have you had good results?


I don't have any personal experience with Okuma but a friend had one ( not sure size or specs ) and it didn't hold up to salt water use. That is all I know about them.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone used the Fin-nor offshore spinning reels for jigging? How are they?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want a link to a strictly jigging site PM me and I will give you the link and they can answer any and all questions about jigging reels.


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

I've used the Fin Nor OFS-95 offshore spinning reel. I've been happy with it so far. I've caught decent size AJs and small tuna with no problem. Large spool, holds lots of braid even with a mono topshot.

Ben


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I use only Okuma spinning reels Salinas to be exact and I love them. Never had any saltwater issues. I use their conventional gear as well. My spinning setup for jigging is an Okuma Salina 65 with a Shimano Trevela rod, 65# Power Pro with plenty of fluorocarbon. I'm gonna buy a Salina 80 and a Trevela in the near future. My 2 cents. 

But don't get me wrong the other recommended reels will serve you great as well.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

:withstupid My brother pretty muchhas the same Salina combo except he's got an 80. It's held up pretty well and he's caught a few big Ajs on it. No problem with salt on his either.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

:withstupid And you caught a pretty nice shark on it today too. What I love most about my salina 80 is it's very light (21 oz) which is great for a days worth of jiggingand can put crap load of drag. This is great for big ajs. Drag is really smooth too, even under a locked down drag.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i rocken that the fin-nor spinning reels might be a bit heavy for an all day jigging type adventure. although they re some good reels. bad side, sore arms. good side is that if you use both arms you'd be one jacked son of a gun after a few noths of jiggin'. good luck in your search


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

do you guys tie any kind of topshop onto the braid or tie the jig straight to the braid.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I like about 10 feet of mono leader, a bit heavier than your braid, attached to the braid as a shock leader.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *Strictly Bizness (2/25/2009)*do you guys tie any kind of topshop onto the braid or tie the jig straight to the braid.


Same thing as true-king said, about 10-12ft leader to your braid. I like the sebile knot the best to join the shock leader and braid.


----------

